

Enlightenment Foundation Libraries release version 1.0
 - lukeschlather
http://www.enlightenment.org/?p=news/show&l=en&news_id=28

======
terhechte
No release notes, no screenshots, no videos. Way to go.

I really liked enlightenment in 2004, when they had all the latest desktop
bells & whistles (transparency, 3d, shadows, etc) - in short back when they
had the stuff that we take for granted nowadays.

~~~
m0nastic
What sort of screenshots would you expect to see for a bunch of libraries?

Thus isn't a release of the window manager, this is a release of the libraries
which various applications use (including the window manager)

Presumably, you'll now start to see some applications written using the EFL's,
which I'm sure will have a plethora of screenshots for your amusement.

------
enthalpyx
I'd love to see some demo apps.

------
coffeejunk
good to see progress in the libraries, however i find it really sad e17 never
quite "made it".

------
sambeau
They beat Perl 6, then.

